# I'm worried and embarrassed with probably TMI! please help.



## Joanna1981 (May 23, 2011)

Hi,
I'm hoping someone can help me? I would call my hospital and ask to discuss this with a midwife, but it's always impossible to get hold of anyone and I just want to know what's going on.
TMI alert!
I've had increased discharge which I understand is very normal during pregnancy (I'm 18 weeks with twins), but since yesterday I've noticed there is even more and (...wait for it...) it has a vinegar smell?! I'm wondering if I have an infection? I have no itching, and it's clear (slightly yellowy on liner). The only other info is that when I have sex it seems to really burn and is painful. No burning or pain when I pee though.

I've tried googling symptoms and now I'm terrified that I'm leaking amniotic fluid or I have some terrible disease!

Thank you in advance for your advice x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Joanna

Try not to worry. It does doing like normal discharge as it is clear. When on a panty liner/pants it will turn yellow. 
If was amniotic fluid it would leak all the time and be fluidly not thicker like a discharge. 

As you have said it burns when  you have sex I eould make arrangements to see your midwife to have a swab done to rule out any infections. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Joanna1981 (May 23, 2011)

Thank you Kaz,

It doesn't seem to be leaking all the time but it is quite watery. I'm going to try and get hold of my midwife now although I know I'll get passed around hundreds of departments! Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Joanna1981 (May 23, 2011)

Just wanted to update - as this maybe helpful for anyone else suffering from this.
After calling the midwife, she told me to go into the hospital to be examined by the doctor. After several hours wait, the diagnosis is Thrush. I'm surprised because I though Thrush was itchy and 'cottage cheese' like, but apparently not always.
I have the necessary medication and hopefully I'll be Thrush free soon.

Thank you for your help
x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you Joanna

"classic thrush" is itchy and cottage cheese yes. But everyone is different and can be affected differently. So worthwhile getting checked out.
Kaz xxx


----------

